# Travel weariness and the constraints of labels.



## fenriswolf (Aug 16, 2012)

I have found that I am very much passed any sort of base level traveling. I don't say this in an arrogant fashion. I have been there. I have lived 32 years with one leg in one world and the other leg in another. I think getting burned out on the "overly romanticized" ideas of travel is bullshit and geting burned out is completely natural. I have put a lot of mileage emotionally and physically on this bag of water in my time (through many avenues, some + some very very - ) Even those with a ton of wanderlust (and I am one) usually becomes tempered over time. Or conditioned. There is NOTHING WRONG with creature comforts, and a routine. Most listless travelers have a routine, it's just that of an addict, drunk, derelict etc. I have struggled with addiction and let me tell you that routine is MUCH more settled even when traveling and when you are sober enough to see how much time and energy you put into getting high it blows your mind. There are just so many variables and I think too many people have a preconceived notion of what a traveler is. I have yet to see the word tramp, minstrel, etc. used on this site. Personally I have been lucky enough to find work that has brought me almost completely around the world. At the moment I am "settled" but BROKE and that is getting me tired and I am thinking about the west coast. BUT.... I am old enough to know that if I DO hit the WC I will have to go out there fully equipped to hit the ground running, not burden a soul and be ready to live rather than escape. Oh yeah and scabies and amoebic D were NOT fun. SO what is your take on this sort of random banter?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 16, 2012)

Not to be a dick (and I usually am :/) but we've seen "this" type of post a million times, however, you'll probably get a few responses... Mostly from site noobz. But good luck either way.


----------



## ped (Aug 16, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Not to be a dick (and I usually am :/) but we've seen "this" type of post a million times, however, you'll probably get a few responses... Mostly from site noobz. But good luck either way.


 

Yeah but that's literally every forum ever. After a while it's the same content over and over.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah. It does get old hahah. I wish we would have some new substantial posts on here. The site has been dead for like a month :/ (or longer) - as far as interesting posts go.


----------



## ped (Aug 16, 2012)

I noticed that too. Perhaps due to the time of year?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah probably a lot less people sitting on their computers in the summer. Haha. Soon myself included.


----------

